# Stenaline Discount Codes.



## jimbojones (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All,

If by any chance anyone has an up to date discount code for StenaLine (UK to Ireland), I am all ears. 

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

With courtesy may i sugest discounts codes are for paid up members.

Plenty of polite answers on paying a tenner.


Dave p :wink:


----------

